# Word has Insufficient Memory



## Ramanan (Mar 16, 2012)

Hi,

My MS Office Word 2007 automatically Hang and then show the Following Error message.

*Word has Insufficient Memory. Do you want to Save "File Name" as rescued document*

Thanking You
Ramanan


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Does this happen on all documents?

Make and Model number of your PC?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Troubleshooting Guide: Master Document Error Messages


----------



## jo-briggs (Jan 29, 2005)

TYpically useless advice from Microsoft. If Ramanan has plenty of disc space, some idea why would be far more useful; always assuming, that is, that Ramanan isn't attempting to save a 500Gb file...


----------



## Ramanan (Mar 16, 2012)

Yes, This error occured in all documents.

OS Win XP SP3
Intel Core 2 Duo Process 2.53 Ghz
2 GB RAM
MS Office 2007

Free Space in 
C: 33.0 GB
D: 77.2 GB

Thanking You
Ramanan


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Did you try the link in Post #3?


----------

